# Gifts for Women



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a thread for 'What to give the female in your life', be she, Wife, Sig other, Mom, sister or another.  

Ladies, add what you would like to give or receive.
Links or ideas.

Guys, yeah you're very welcome here too~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

This looks rather intriguing 

http://www.jellybath.com/


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL, this is funny that this comes up today.  I was on the phone with my mom yesterday and she was asking what I wanted for Christmas.  About three years ago I had her start buying me power tools.  Yes, I know that sounds weird but I like power tools.  So far I have recieved a sander, dremel tool, cordless drill, various dremel tool attachments and a circular saw. 

 This year, I asked for a mitre saw.  She just keeps shaking her head.

 Other then that, I like body shop stuff and gift certificates and new pajamas.  Christmas time has always meant new pajamas ever since I was a little kid.  Even my daughters look forward to their "xmas jammies" every year


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 23, 2004)

Giftcards are *great*--especially for record stores _(yes, I'm old enough to still call them record stores even though I buy CDs)_ .  I grew up with music in the house all the time, including: rock, folk, country, classical, jazz, bossa nova, & oldies--you name it.   Like Lisa's kids enjoy their "X-mas pajamas," I enjoy my X-mas CDs.  I used to tell my family exactly which ones I wanted, but there were so many that now I just tell them where to buy the giftcards.  I'm also a long-time lover of movies, so I usually ask for giftcards from places that sell both, like *Target*, *Wal-Mart*, *Waterloo Records*, or *Cheapo* (local stores that sell new & used CDs & DVDs).  Anything from Bath & Body Works is good too....of course, there's always the faithful standby--Chocolate!!!

[I also love asian & martial arts stuff, but usually buy that myself.:asian: ] 

Now, if they could just wrap up Jim Caveziel, Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Mel Gibson, (or that cute guy that Sarah posted in the Premium Club a few days ago) with a bow marked "Special Delivery"... %-}


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 23, 2004)

I figure, you can never go wrong with giving jewelry


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

I want a knife, a gun, another knife, A NEW KATANA, another gun, another knife, a tattoo, to be taken to the opera, a knife, dinner at a nice restaurant, a knife...

 lessee.... a knife....

 ummm....a knife....

 a titanium pistol with ankle holster and, ummmm....lesseee now, what am I missing.....

 OHYEAH!!   A knife.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I want a knife, a gun, another knife, A NEW KATANA, another gun, another knife, a tattoo, to be taken to the opera, a knife, dinner at a nice restaurant, a knife... lessee.... a knife.... ummm....a knife.... a titanium pistol with ankle holster and, ummmm....lesseee now, what am I missing..... OHYEAH!!   A knife.


Georgia, I'm sensing a theme here..... 
Somebody get this woman a knife!!:rofl:


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 23, 2004)

lol........



you can keep the jewellery but anything that's going to make me look better / smell better or feel better ( a good bottle of red or some workout gear thx ) will do nicely  

Btw : good guys retail department store has a shiatsu massage mat with moving balls and vibrating underseat ( if any of us sit still for that long) for around $200!!!!......mmmmmmmm  portable massage.......  and a glass of red  

You can never have too much lingerie or too many pamper products either...  do we all still want those????


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2004)

hmmm...mostly books, cds and dvds for me.  I asked for a Home Depot gift card too, hopefully it'll show up.... anything else I want is out of the price range of myself let alone others or not anything I would ever get as a gift from my family...cause somehow I can't see them paying off my credit card bill...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I want a knife, a gun, another knife, A *NEW KATANA,* another gun, another knife, a tattoo, to be taken to the opera, a knife, dinner at a nice restaurant, a knife...
> 
> lessee.... a knife....
> 
> ...


 umm... okay SheSulsa.. I understand the knife thing.  But why oh why would you need a new Katana? hhmmm?  what could possibly have happened to your old one? 

 *evil grin*
 [/sarcasm]

 :angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't let Seig read this when he comes back from his hunting journey.. Yeah Tools would be good.. course for building the house ya know 
He did buy me a new hammer.. nice 20 oz'er,  ergo-dynamic even *G*

*off topic* I sprayed some air freshner stuff in here and it smells like booze* *makes a face*

ok .. now where was I..  *blinks*


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 23, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> you can keep the jewellery


 Ok, no jewelry for you


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll Have it...me, me....pick me!!



			
				Oak Bo said:
			
		

> Ok, no jewelry for you


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

I've heard that chocolate is the way to a woman's heart! However I seen this gift set on this other thread somewhere around here that....... _(looks around with shifty eyes)_  Well nevermind.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer toys.. ​


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

chocolate and toys uh huh ​


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

Well you're gift pack might get to a woman's heart....just taking a different route   

 



			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I've heard that chocolate is the way to a woman's heart! However I seen this gift set on this other thread somewhere around here that....... _(looks around with shifty eyes)_ Well nevermind.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I prefer toys.. ​



Somehow I thought you would!  :uhyeah: 


You need all of those to help build the housing development. :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

Yesh indeed.. oh and I would like a new shower massager.. for the record ​


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Well you're gift pack might get to a woman's heart....just taking a different route



Of course, I know what you females like!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> .. oh and I would like a new shower massager.. for the record ​



I think that I would like that and with a removeable head this way I can target the massaging head on my upper back so maybe I won't hurt as much.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

OOh - I like the lingerie thing.  How about a titanium pistol and cold steel blade with PRETTY holsters?

 A groin holster would be good - bra holster too.  Now THAT'S a Christmas present!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

If it hurts you're not doing it right....oh....hang on wrong conversation!  hehe  

 

I think the more fun version is to take your other half into the shower with ya....

 



			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I think that I would like that and with a removeable head this way I can target the massaging head on my upper back so maybe I won't hurt as much.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

> Posted by SheSulsa
> OOh - I like the lingerie thing. How about a titanium pistol and cold steel blade with PRETTY holsters?
> 
> A groin holster would be good - bra holster too. Now THAT'S a Christmas present!





You are starting to scare me :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

*nodding in agreement*

I'm sooooo over this ancient house's plumbing.. the water pressure is NIL~!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey, nothing sexier than a woman in lingerie, with several guns! 

Why cant we have it all....chocolate, lingerie,* weapons!*





			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You are starting to scare me :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey, nothing sexier than a woman in lingerie, with several guns!
> 
> Why cant we have it all....chocolate, lingerie,* weapons!*


I never said that there was anything wrong with it. I don't think personally I want to be involved with a woman that has guns and knives strapped to her wearing that type of outfit is all!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

Gee I have it all then,  dressers full of lingerie, chocolate here and there, and my S/W 40..  guess I don't get anything for Christmas     wait a darn second.. my bday is the day after.. so I shall forfeit.. ​


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

oh forgot.. I would like a new whip ​


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Gee I have it all then,  dressers full of lingerie, chocolate here and there, and my S/W 40..  guess I don't get anything for Christmas     wait a darn second.. my bday is the day after.. so I shall forfeit.. ​



Ooooohhhhh, you get presents both days, Eh? That means double everything. How about that kit in purple as well? :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

heheee.. how about a different kit.. purple works


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You are starting to scare me :uhyeah:


 BOO! 

 hee hee hee hee heeee :EG:

 Aw, c'mon!  Don't the bass turds always storm in during private moments?  Get these on yer woman and then you're protected, see?

 Besides ... keeps you in line.

 BTW - I like the whip too, but that's for extra special moments.  You may call me "She Who Rules."  HHJH sed so.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 23, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I'll Have it...me, me....pick me!!


 There ya go!
 A gal who likes the jewelry


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> heheee.. how about a different kit.. purple works



Fair enough! Maybe you wouldn't like "MY" idea of a kit! Now that's scary!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> BOO!
> 
> hee hee hee hee heeee :EG:
> 
> ...



Yikes!

Nobody disturbs my private moments :ultracool 

ME....In line! Ha.......Never!

Whips? Now you are realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly scaring me


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

Boy oh boy...if that scares you, its lucky you cant come into the LLR!!! hanging out with a bunch of MA woman would be way too much for you....hehe, _ya sensitive wee thing you!

_ 



			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> Nobody disturbs my private moments :ultracool
> 
> ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

I do not wish to go into the women's locker room! There is way too much estrogen for one little 'ole male. I hope that everyone at least has a towel on while in there. All I keep thinking about is that scene in Porky's. So no way!!!!!!!   :rofl:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 23, 2004)

:idunno: I don't know what I'm running on but I'm sure it isn't estrogen.
Probably just caffeine. I'm supposed to have mood swings though. Maybe I save that up for sparring. No, not a good idea to go into the LLR, towels or not.  Don't think I can protect you from the girls, knives and such, after all they are my buds too.  

Oh, I like jewelry too.  

Mostly I want a belt with two stripes on it that's been sitting for over a year  and half getting dust on it.  Everything else pales in contrast.  Lotion, nope. Pj's nope. Things with a cord and prong attached, nope. Have enough perfume bottles to change scent every day of the week, so that nope. Don't even try to buy a woman something to wear. 

I did like that massage chair at Brookstone when I finally got it working.
By then my legs got a good going over after a long day of walking and the back rollers were great.  Only $1400.  such a bargain.  Guess I will stick to my massage mat which I got last Christmas. 

Oh, a hot tub would be fine too for the day after workouts.  But I see these crazy people hotfoot it outside in M'sota with 4 feet of snow around and :idunno: about that either. Freeze frame...not for me. I'm not in the polar bear club.

I know, martial arts books...just send me everything. We need a book of the month club on that.  Someone write a review...  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually, I'm a bit concerned.  Jason, if I'm only now beginning to scare you, I clearly haven't been doing my job.

 C'MERE!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Don't let Seig read this when he comes back from his hunting journey.. Yeah Tools would be good.. course for building the house ya know
> He did buy me a new hammer.. nice 20 oz'er,  ergo-dynamic even *G*
> 
> *off topic* I sprayed some air freshner stuff in here and it smells like booze* *makes a face*
> ...



Uhh, your highness... if you didn't want your significant other to read this then why did ya go ahead and post it hmmm? This is probably the most obvious of hints.  :wink1:  

Heh,  gads I love this place. So cool to just kid around in.  

That bath jelly looks... well.. lets just say I'd be rawther hesitant to get into it.  Probably an acquired thing I reckon.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 24, 2004)

Oak Bo said:
			
		

> Ok, no jewelry for you


then again...  do I still get the other stuff???  

 

I mean.........


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 24, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I never said that there was anything wrong with it. I don't think personally I want to be involved with a woman that has guns and knives strapped to her wearing that type of outfit is all!


 
it's not what we're wearing so much as how quick you can get it off ........... and that boys is when you know your gift was good!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 24, 2004)

Now that......... cracked me up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 24, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm a bit concerned.  Jason, if I'm only now beginning to scare you, I clearly haven't been doing my job.
> 
> C'MERE!!!



I don't scare that easily. :uhyeah:


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 24, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if you send a women for a full day of spa treatment , it's good for everyone.

 It can be the type of payback you look forward to :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 24, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you send a women for a full day of spa treatment , it's good for everyone. It can be the type of payback you look forward to :ultracool


*Yes, most definitely! *  After a day at the spa, life is good (especially if they have chocolate!) :lol:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Uhh, your highness... if you didn't want your significant other to read this then why did ya go ahead and post it hmmm? This is probably the most obvious of hints.  :wink1:
> 
> Heh,  gads I love this place. So cool to just kid around in.
> 
> That bath jelly looks... well.. lets just say I'd be rawther hesitant to get into it.  Probably an acquired thing I reckon.




well Yeah~!! That's the whole point *giggling*
He will look..

I dunno, that jelly bath stuff rather intrigues me in a veritable curious way


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you send a women for a full day of spa treatment , it's good for everyone.


 If Mama ain't happy, nobody is.


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 24, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If Mama ain't happy, nobody is.




Even more so when Mama has this thing about knives. %-}


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey - "Something shiny" doesn't always have to be a diamond.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2004)

oh.. a hedonistic day would leave me luciously blissful..


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 24, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey - "Something shiny" doesn't always have to be a diamond.




I like that, I compare that to knives as a man's diamond. When a women gets a new diamond ring she shows to all her friends, holds her hand out to see how it looks.

Now a man with a new knife has to show it all his friends hold up to see how it looks and even pose in the mirror see how others see him with it. sometimes even choose which knife to carry based on the occasion.

Looking at it now men can be like that with diamonds and women with knives.

 :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Georgia, How about a diamond  encrusted dagger? 

This Turkish Topkapi Dagger would be most shiny


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 24, 2004)

Oooooooooooo that's a sexy weapon...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

Best of both worlds!  But then I'd have to have a few more weapons because someone will probably try to steal it from me! %-}


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's a questions for the women of MT.  Been dating a this girl for  several months but things are not going well.  I want to give her something nice for Christmas, a guitar.  Not the most expensive guitar but still not a cheap item.  I've found one I think she'll like and have it layaway.  I'm not exactly sure where I stand with her right now but even if we're through I'd like to give her the guitar.  I'm afraid that she may think it's a move of desperation.  Any thoughts?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 29, 2004)

I know I'm going to look like a jerk but....

Save your money and move onward. Ask yourself if you had a son your age would you recommend him spend time on/with this woman.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> Here's a questions for the women of MT. Been dating a this girl for several months but things are not going well. I want to give her something nice for Christmas, a guitar. Not the most expensive guitar but still not a cheap item. I've found one I think she'll like and have it layaway. I'm not exactly sure where I stand with her right now but even if we're through I'd like to give her the guitar. I'm afraid that she may think it's a move of desperation. Any thoughts?


I guess it depends on how good/bad things are. If it really looks like things are over, I would not gift such a large gift, although that is truly generous and very thoughtful! If it just seems to be a rough patch, but you are still staying together, I would definetly give her the guitar - and then tell her she should write you a song about how wonderful you are! 

For myself... I like the sparkly gifts.  A knife would be nice too, but I have little hands, and I would need to check the knife out to see if it would fit comfortably in my little birdlike hands. 

Jewelry and a day at the spa... ah! THAT would make me feel like a million bucks! 

But I would also be happy with dinner, wine or champagne, and a scenic view to share.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd have to agree.

 I think it depends on why things are uncertain and just how genuine you are about why you want her to have the guitar regardless of your status with her.  It could be you are generous to a fault and should save your money.  If you truly have no idea as to where you stand with this girl, perhaps a good thing to do would be to ask her.  It really isn't that hard and it could be as simple as a misunderstanding you can clear up with a short conversation.

 But ... it's a big gift for someone you are on questionable terms with.  Flowers are lest expensive but always appreciated.  A relatively inexpensive but still nice piece of jewelry can be found at one-stop shopping stores like Target, Kmart, Walmart, etc. and you could still afford a CD to boot.

 Might want to talk to her first (and bring a 'just because' card and a single rose) and clear the air first.  Then you'll know better whether to bother or not.

 Good luck!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your advice.  I didn't want to go to deep into things here.  It's complicated but I'm hooked and she was too and now she's not or something I don't know but I still think she's amazing and would like to give her the guitar cause I know she'd have it to play forever.  (I play)      Flowers die, jerwlery goes in boxes, clothes go on hangers, books go on shelves.  I just wanted her to have somthing she would use and enjoy.  Have to say it was impulsive to put the money down.  I could use the money for in-store credit but I think I'm going to buy the guitar and hang onto it a while.  Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 29, 2004)

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> Flowers die, jerwlery goes in boxes, clothes go on hangers, books go on shelves.


Guitars can quite readily go to Pawn shops.   Sad but true.  

I think it's a wise decision to hold onto the axe.  And, if worse comes to worse, you can always give it to her later.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 29, 2004)

FWIW, for the music lovers in my life, their instruments are like gold to them.  But you really do have to love music to appreciate them, or its just something you "have" to learn to please someone else.  I never did learn how to play the bass. sigh! I have too many hobbies of my own. TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Mostly I want a belt with two stripes on it that's been sitting for over a year and half getting dust on it. Everything else pales in contrast.


TW, if that was something I could get for you, believe me, I would!  You more than deserve it.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> TW, if that was something I could get for you, believe me, I would!  You more than deserve it.


 What she said.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 29, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey, nothing sexier than a woman in lingerie, with several guns!
> 
> Why cant we have it all....chocolate, lingerie,* weapons!*




what are you talking about i do have it all  :ultracool  ....let's see i'm normally simple to shop for just put some heart and thought into it and i'm content.   this year though i could use a new computer that actually works, a new leather jacket preferably don't have a bf to keep me warm so i must improvise, some clothes that actually fit...yep that's it.....those who know my parents start hinting towards them


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> what are you talking about i do have it all  :ultracool


 I've been known to clip a small knife to my bra more times than my husband cares to count ....


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I've heard that chocolate is the way to a woman's heart! However I seen this gift set on this other thread somewhere around here that....... _(looks around with shifty eyes)_ Well nevermind.


Boy, you're cheap. Gold, is the standard for me!


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 29, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Boy, you're cheap. Gold, is the standard for me!



Might that be chocolate wrapped in gold foil???  But it works for me. TW


----------



## Zepp (Nov 29, 2004)

If a special woman in your life likes stuffed animals, this is a site worth checking out: http://www.giantmicrobes.com

I gave my girlfriend mono.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> If a special woman in your life likes stuffed animals, this is a site worth checking out: http://www.giantmicrobes.com
> 
> I gave my girlfriend mono.


OH MY GOSH I LOVE THEM!!!!

Geek gifts like this are also fabulous.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for that Zepp!

 The ex gets "Black Death" WhooooooHooooo! :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

I like the "bad breath" one - it's cute.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2004)

HAHA.....they are too cute


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 29, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Boy, you're cheap. Gold, is the standard for me!



Hey if you got it flaunt it! :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2004)

Try giving like the movie stars do... 
http://www.hollywoodbaskets.com/
Just about every type of gift basket you can think of...


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 1, 2004)

I noticed they didn't put any price tags next to those featured...guess if you got to ask they are too expensive...but they do have the $50 baskets...with a separate section...

This is another food/wine type basket place:  
http://www.specialtimes.gifts.com (also Calif.) 
and baked stuff+ at:  http://www.zingermans.com (out of Mich) 
or fruit stuff+ at: http://www.harryanddavid.com

These are great for parents to get... actually anybody... TW


----------

